# IMSS General Questions



## Mellowmarsh3 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been reading a few posts that relate IMSS coverage. I have 2/3 specific Qs:
1- I have high blood pressure(completely controlled by my meds)-will that be considered a pre-exising condition and disqualify me from IMSS coverage?

2- I'm reading that IMSS coverage doesn't become effective for 6-9 months after you apply and there are a few other conditions that may take up to 2 years before full coverage fully kicks in.

Is there an affordable 'gap' policy available in the private sector that anyone can recommend?

3-I also read that hiring someone to file all your paperwork may be worthwhile. Has anyone had a good experience with such a person in Cuernavaca ?

Thanks for your replies.
Marshall


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mellowmarsh3 said:


> I've been reading a few posts that relate IMSS coverage. I have 2/3 specific Qs:
> 1- I have high blood pressure(completely controlled by my meds)-will that be considered a pre-exising condition and disqualify me from IMSS coverage?
> 
> 2- I'm reading that IMSS coverage doesn't become effective for 6-9 months after you apply and there are a few other conditions that may take up to 2 years before full coverage fully kicks in.
> ...


Regarding 1… I suggest applying and letting them decide. The process varies with each office so another's experience might not be relevant anyway.

Regarding 2… There are excluded conditions for varying time periods
- 6 months 
breast cancer

- 10 months 
pregnancy

- 1 year 
kidney stones
gynecology surgery except tumors
sinus surgery
varicose vein surgery
nasal surgery
variococele surgery (scrotal condition)
hemorrhoids
aenoids
hernias, except herniated disks
hallux valgus surgery (foot and ankle)
strabismus (squinting?)

- 2 years
orthopedic surgery

- permanently excluded
cosmetic surgery
eyeglasses
eye surgery for vision issues
self inflicted conditions, attempted suicide
wounds from professional participation in risky activities
behavioral and learning disorders
dental problems, except cleaning, extractions, and fillings
prostheses
chronic conditions requirement long term therapy
fertility treatment
treatment of consequences of muscle, skeletal, or neurological conditions of traumatic origin acquired earlier and continuing
treatment of degenerative ailments of the central and peripheral nervous systems and of circulation problems acquired earlier and continuing

Regarding 3…
I have applied twice, since I mistakenly let it lapse once. It is not that complicated. It is time consuming. I had to wait hours to get to the window to turn in paperwork at each of a couple of steps. How valuable is your time?


----------

